# Combien y a t'il de hertz sur un imac 27"



## djmind111 (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
j ai fais dernierement l acquisition  d'un imac 27 et je voulais savoir si quelqu'un savait combien l'ecran a de hertz car apple ne fournis aucune specification a ce sujet.
:rateau:
un grand merci si quelqu un trouve la reponse


----------



## xeres (9 Mai 2010)

djmind111 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j ai fais dernierement l acquisition  d'un imac 27 et je voulais savoir si quelqu'un savait combien l'ecran a de hertz car apple ne fournis aucune specification a ce sujet.
> :rateau:
> un grand merci si quelqu un trouve la reponse





voila la reponse:

Alimentation et conditions ambiantes
Tension : 100 - 240 V CA
Fréquence : 50 à 60 Hz, monophasé
Consommation maximale en continu : 241 W (modèles 21,5 pouces) ; 365 W (modèles 27 pouces)
Température de fonctionnement : 10° à 35° C
Température de stockage : -20° à 47° C
Humidité relative : 5 à 95 % sans condensation
Altitude maximale d'utilisation : 3 000 m
Performances acoustiques
Niveau de pression acoustique (poste de l'opérateur) : 18 dBA en veille6


----------



## Computer2a (9 Mai 2010)

Il parle de l'écran, pas de l'alim.

L'écran est un 60Hz classique.


----------



## xeres (9 Mai 2010)

Computer2a a dit:


> Il parle de l'écran, pas de l'alim.
> 
> L'écran est un 60Hz classique.



autan pour moi


----------



## alaincha (9 Mai 2010)

djmind111 a dit:


> combien l'ecran a de hertz



Est-ce le taux de rafraichissement que tu souhaites connaitre ?

Car une carte vidéo possède de nombreux "hertz" dans ses caractéristiques (fréquence GPU, fréquence mémoire, fréquence rafraichissement ...).

Aujourd'hui, à 11 heures 52, dans le forum "macBook Pro"  tu souhaitais connecter un écran externe sur ton macBookPro 17'.

Alors qu'à 11 heures 48, (4 minutes avant), ici même, tu te renseignais sur les performances de la carte vidéo de ton iMac 27'.

Ça me semble lié.

Il faudrait peut-être donner quelques explications qui nous aideraient probablement pour t'aider.


----------



## djmind111 (9 Mai 2010)

Ce n'est pas vraiment lié au dbut en fait je me suis demander si on pouvais brancher le kit 3d nvidia sur un imac 27", et le service client apple m'a dis non.
Alors je me suis posé deux quetion:
1) que lest le taux de rafraichissement sur un imac, d'ou ma question
2)Comme je ne peux pas brancher nvidia 3D sur mon imac,je me suis di puis je brancher un ecran samsung speciale 3d sur mon macbook pro qui a une carte nvidia.
Voila l'exeplication

Un grand merci pour vos réponses  
je suis nouveau et ça fais plaisir :rateau:


----------



## alaincha (9 Mai 2010)

djmind111 a dit:


> quel est le taux de rafraichissement sur un imac, d'ou ma question


Pourquoi veux tu connaitre le taux de rafraichissement ?

C'était déjà  l'objet de ma question précédente, car je ne comprends pas.

Il semble que tu ne souhaites pas en parler.

C'est secret ?


----------



## oligo (11 Mai 2010)

Pour la 3D! Il faut un taux de rafraîchissement de 120Hz pour pouvoir afficher correctement le 3D! Voilà pourquoi il parle après de télé samusung 3D! 

Maintenant, à part le streaming de vidéos 3D, tu ne pourras pas les afficher, car le MBP n'a pas de lecteur BlueRay...

:mouais::mouais:


----------



## arseneleheurteux (18 Juin 2021)

Computer2a a dit:


> Il parle de l'écran, pas de l'alim.
> 
> L'écran est un 60Hz classique.


tout les écrans d'Imac de 2017 a 2021 sont 60hz ?


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2021)

@arseneleheurteux
Ce message date de 2010.


----------



## arseneleheurteux (19 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> @arseneleheurteux
> Ce message date de 2010.


Oui mais connait tu les frequence sur les imac ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2021)

arseneleheurteux a dit:


> Oui mais connait tu les frequence sur les imac ?


cf MacTracker.

Par exemple on peut lire : External Resolution    Up to 4096 by 2304 (two displays) 5120 by 2880 (one display) pixels at 60 Hz (pour le 19.1)


----------



## arseneleheurteux (19 Juin 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> cf MacTracker.
> 
> Par exemple on peut lire : External Resolution    Up to 4096 by 2304 (two displays) 5120 by 2880 (one display) pixels at 60 Hz (pour le 19.1)


Oui mais ca c’est le début vidéo maximale supporté (en écran externe) moi je parle de l’écran intégré de l’imac


----------



## maxou56 (19 Juin 2021)

arseneleheurteux a dit:


> Oui mais ca c’est le début vidéo maximale supporté (en écran externe) moi je parle de l’écran intégré de l’imac


Les écrans intégrés d'apple sont 60Hz.

Il y aura sans doute dans le futur, des iMac (ou autres) 120Hz avec fréquences variables, comme sur les iPad Pro 2018 et + (technologie ProMotion).
D'ailleurs Monterey supporte les fréquences variables sur les écrans externe compatibles "Adaptive Sync" de 40 à 120 Hz.

Sinon pour les écrans externe, c'est différent, macOS ne gère pas très bien et c'est caché (Dans Préférences systèmes > moniteur > alt/option + à l'échelle > Afficher les modes basses résolutions), mais on peut mettre des écrans 30, 60, 75, 100, 120Hz... Dans la limite technique des Mac (port HDMI, GPU...)


----------



## arseneleheurteux (19 Juin 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Les écrans intégrés d'apple sont 60Hz.
> 
> Il y aura sans doute dans le futur, des iMac (ou autres) 120Hz avec fréquences variables, comme sur les iPad Pro 2018 et + (technologie ProMotion).
> D'ailleurs Monterey supporte les fréquences variables sur les écrans externe compatibles "Adaptive Sync" de 40 à 120 Hz.
> ...


D’accord merci des precisions donc en jeu meme si je depasse les 170 fps mieux vaut me bloquer a 60fps pour avoir l’experience la plus fluide possible ?


----------



## maxou56 (19 Juin 2021)

arseneleheurteux a dit:


> jeu meme si je depasse les 170 fps mieux vaut me bloquer a 60fps


Non pas besoin de bloquer à 60fps, par contre si tu as 170fps minimum, cela veut dire que tu suffisamment de puissance pour augmenter un peu les détails, ou un peu la définition, par exemple.


----------



## arseneleheurteux (19 Juin 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Non pas besoin de bloquer à 60fps, par contre si tu as 170fps minimum, cela veut dire que tu suffisamment de puissance pour augmenter un peu les détails, ou un peu la définition, par exemeple.


Oui ne t’inquiète je met une bonne résolution et mon jeu n’est pas moche, donc je bloque a 60hz ou je laisse 170  mais ca tournera dans le vide ?


----------

